# this place is messed up



## bluesunrunner (Dec 15, 2015)

hay you may wonder why I'm going by the new name bluesunrunner ? well I have tried to get my old sunrunner to work with may old password and it's all messed up cant  get help and it's got me pisset off . I have been here a long time but mite have to get out and find a place I can make sense off . it's to bad.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 15, 2015)

Hang in there sunrunner. We don't want you to leave


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 15, 2015)

Talk to Adim, I am sure they can fix it.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 15, 2015)

I got my account back, just ask admins for a new password.


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 15, 2015)

sunrunner, stay with us! Either request a new password from admin or look back at your emails from Sat. to the change your password link. I believe you can register, as a old member, instead of a new member, and the process will send you a new password to your email, which you can change ,(back to your old password) as soon as you sign in. It's a pain, but I got it squared away, pretty quick.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 15, 2015)

You can get it straightened out, sunrunner.  The software recognized my screen name after nearly 12 years(!)  There was some fumbling to get a new password, but that fell into place also.  Ask for admin help.  :flag:


----------



## texkev (Dec 16, 2015)

Not messed up at all actually. I was very clear if anyone needs help at any time 7 days a week I am here. will send you a PM, get it fixed.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2015)

Some good advice. I'll add make sure your reset code didn't end up in a spam folder. I had 3 accounts under 3 email addresses (one was outdated) and Kevin got me straightened out in no time.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 16, 2015)

I only had minor troubles and then I got my same username and password. Stick with it and don't leave.


----------



## texkev (Dec 16, 2015)

all fixed


----------

